

The pros are moving from Mac to Z - notsony
http://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/workstations/mac-to-z.html

======
mikhailt
I don't get the sense that the "Pros" are moving from Macs to Z, these pros
that wanted all the power were already on PCs in the first place. And what HP
really meant are the creative media pros (whose industry is still heavily on
Macs), not really the same market IMO as the general pros including IT, data
analysis, science and so on. I get the feeling HP is trying hard to grab the
creative media pros and not really understanding them.

Mac Pro wasn't really about the specs because you always could get more
powerful PCs for identical or cheaper prices. So focusing on the pure spec is
not going to win you anyone. These creatives are willing to pay the higher
costs and HP is missing the point IMO.

Creative media folks like Mac Pros because of the stronger ecosystem of Apple
software and hardware. HP, if you want these folks, you need to work on
building a stronger ecosystem and explain how it beats Apple on all endpoints.

HP did the right thing of pointing out the stronger connection to the software
like Adobe and Avid stuff but it's like in a smaller print all the way down of
the page.

------
notsony
I think HP should really show a picture of expanding a PC workstation versus
the new Mac Pro which would result in a spaghetti junction of external cables,
boxes and power adapters.

Also, I actually don't know any developers who are using the new Mac Pro,
whereas before they would be excited and talk about the old Mac Pros. Are the
new models selling well? Any start-ups using them? After the poorly received
release of Final Cut Pro X, I imagine most video production folk went back to
their PCs... and since Apple gave up on the server, enterprise and scientific
computing markets, who is actually buying and using the new Mac Pros?

~~~
tammer
People who bought old Mac Pros (that really need the parallel performance and
didn't just switch to iMacs during the long redesign lull). Developers might
care about things like internal expandibility & detailed cost/performance
ratio, but generally the overhead of switching OS in the pro space is heavy
and in my (research IT) experience people are wedded to a particular platform
regardless of individual gripes.

------
Turing_Machine
Interesting, but my perceptions of HP are still colored by the junk they were
shipping during the Fiorina era. Also, MS-Windows isn't happening for me. I
could see maybe going back to Linux.

~~~
notsony
Looks like Linux is a first class citizen:

> _All HP Workstations can support a variety of operating systems. HP
> engineers work extensively with Windows® and Linux® operating system
> providers to verify top performance, flexibility, reliability, and
> compatibility with HP Workstations. We conduct joint engineering
> collaboration with industry partners long before systems are introduced._

[http://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/workstations/products.htm...](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/workstations/products.html)

------
ecliptik
Obviously they've never tried to install Linux on a >2Tb drive in a z640 using
legacy boot...

------
lupinglade
Too bad these don't run OS X...

